# My site with pics of Oregon Coast Aquarium



## Fyre (Nov 17, 2003)

Pictures from our December trip to the Oregon Coast Aquarium. It was spectacular! I just wish I had brought my tripod... oh well, enough pics turned out without it. Take a look!


Just use the menu at the left to choose Oregon Coast Aquarium trip  http://www.gerradroberts.com/bgp/index.php


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

wow man, great site, beautiful carn. plants! Is that your housecat, missing his owners when they are on a trip...


----------

